# Lucky bamboo setup



## chiuey (Jan 12, 2017)

This is going to be a difficult question to answer but, I am planning on putting some lucky bamboo stalks in the tank behind my 3d background and have the leaves grow out above the tank. However, my tank is 24" tall. Should i get bamboo that has a 24" stalk so it can rest on the bottom or a shorter bamboo like 4" stalk and tie it to the intake filters behind the background so its pretty much floating but just tied down?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I would get short bamboo. 24" is too long for me.


----------



## chiuey (Jan 12, 2017)

or what other plants can I get which roots in the water but grows upwards and large and leafy?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Try this

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=te ... ORM=VRDGAR


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Pothos is a good fast growing plant that eats up a lot of nitrogenous waste. I have it growing in my sump and I'm constantly having to trim it


----------



## chiuey (Jan 12, 2017)

Ok change of plans, I'm thinking about putting a few cuttings (maybe 4-5) of a pothos plant behind the 3d background in a plastic suspended container in the water and letting that grow and eventually pin the vines up the wall. Is that do'able?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't see why it wouldn't work, a lot of people grow pothos out of their tanks.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

chiuey said:


> Ok change of plans, I'm thinking about putting a few cuttings (maybe 4-5) of a pothos plant behind the 3d background in a plastic suspended container in the water and letting that grow and eventually pin the vines up the wall. Is that do'able?


 It may be simpler than that. Put the stems in the tank and let the vines grow where they want. The drawbacks are a jungle of vines behind and between tanks, roots getting tangled into filter media, and the possibility of roots being eaten by fish although the roots seem to be OK as food and the plants usually grow anyway roots or not.

Your plan might be neater and contain the roots.


----------



## rebecca1453 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mcdaphnia said:


> chiuey said:
> 
> 
> > Ok change of plans, I'm thinking about putting a few cuttings (maybe 4-5) of a pothos plant with *bamboo plant* behind the 3d background in a plastic suspended container in the water and letting that grow and eventually pin the vines up the wall. Is that do'able?
> ...


Thank you for this advice... I noted that...


----------

